# Detection: Change Aggressive Alert to Passive Alert



## OHK9Crazy (11 mo ago)

I'm working with a young adult dog, almost 2 years old. His natural inclination to indication is split; sometimes he nose-bumps and lays, other times he slaps at it with his feet or straight out tries digging at it. Other than only rewarding for the desired nose-bump and lay combo (vs any foot-related contact), does anyone have any advice or tips to share?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Fenzi Dog Sports Academy has a self study class called Box Smashers Anonymous- Retraining that deals with that very issue. Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - NW210: Box Smashers Anonymous - Retraining


----------



## OHK9Crazy (11 mo ago)

LeoRose said:


> Fenzi Dog Sports Academy has a self study class called Box Smashers Anonymous- Retraining that deals with that very issue. Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - NW210: Box Smashers Anonymous - Retraining


That's awesome! Thank you so much! I'm going to check it out now!


----------

